# Draft Declaration Thread 2015



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Players Who Have Declared*

Myles Turner(Fr) - Texas 
Montrezl Harrell(Jr) - Louisville 
R.J. Hunter(Jr) - Georgia State 
Jarell Martin(So) - LSU 
Terry Rozier(So) - Louisville 
Rashad Vaughn(Fr) - UNLV 
Michael Frazier(Jr) - Florida
Jordan Mickey(So) - LSU
D'Vauntes Smith-Rivera(Jr) - Georgetown
Tyler Harvey(So) - Eastern Washington
Kelly Oubre(Fr) - Kansas
Aaron Thomas(Jr) - FSU
Kevon Looney(Fr) - UCLA
Rondae Hollis-Jefferson(So) - Arizona


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Sources: Murray State guard Cameron Payne leaning toward entering draft
*
*Syracuse forward Chris McCullough is considering entering his name in NBA Draft
*


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

From a fan stand point, I would have liked to see Vaughn stay one more year because that UNLV team has some serious potential, but his PT would potentially take a hit with Poysner coming in. Will be interesting to see if Wood jumps (who seems to be universally considered to have the high stock between the two.)


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/583265230714621952


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/583299521129529344


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Pity he can't convince Perry Ellis to leave.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Petteway declaring.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

According to Coach Cal, WCS, KAT, Harrison Twins & Lyles likely to declare while Booker & Dakari are on the fence.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

I wonder if the Harrison twins can turn it around in the pros? Aaron, I think, can make it as a three and D guy. Andy's failure to remake his game, however, has been a huge disappointment.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Harrisons declaring.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

UD40 said:


> Harrisons declaring.



Kentucky fans breathe a sigh of relief.


----------



## Najee (Apr 5, 2007)

To no one's surprise, Kansas' Cliff Alexander enters the NBA draft:


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

KAT, WCS, Booker, Lyles & Dakari Johnson joining the Harrison Twins.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

I suppose that's the advantage of being the coach of Sneaker U, if any of your recruits bust out they'll leave after two years anyway rather than get buried on the bench.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Jahlil Okafor has declared.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Are the Harrisons twins even ranked in the top 50 of prospects?


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

FSH said:


> Are the Harrisons twins even ranked in the top 50 of prospects?


Why would they be? At least Andrew can handle the rock a little, but I wouldn't even sign Aaron as an UFA.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Olivier Hanlan & Justin Anderson join the fun and throw their names in the mix.

Meanwhile, Ed Cooley & PC are trying to convince Kris Dunn he's a late 1st this year and would be top 5 in 2016 if he were to stay one more year.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

I don't think that Hanlan's planning on playing in the NBA next year. From what I hear he's looking for a second round promise to boost his financial leverage overseas. But teams with late seconds are likely to find that attractive anyway.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

E.H. Munro said:


> I don't think that Hanlan's planning on playing in the NBA next year. From what I hear he's looking for a second round promise to boost his financial leverage overseas. But teams with late seconds are likely to find that attractive anyway.


I can see him being early/mid 2nd. Could benefit him as it allows him more leverage when discussing an NBA deal as he wouldn't be locked in to the rookie wage scale. He's an NBA caliber player and should make a roster come the Fall.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

On a related note, D'Angelo Russell will be declaring.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

UD40 said:


> I can see him being early/mid 2nd. Could benefit him as it allows him more leverage when discussing an NBA deal as he wouldn't be locked in to the rookie wage scale. He's an NBA caliber player and should make a roster come the Fall.


I agree with all that, just repeating the scuttlebutt I'm getting from BC people. He's planning on playing Euroleague next year and thinks that getting a mid second round selection gets him more money overseas.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Perry Ellis will be returning to Kansas for his 23rd season.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Bobby Portis has declared.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

UD40 said:


> Perry Ellis will be returning to Kansas for his 23rd season.


It seems that way, right? How many more classes of Kansas recruits will be ruined by his 108 FGA/game?


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

I'm sure most saw it, but Justise Winslow declared yesterday.


----------



## Mrs. Thang (Apr 14, 2011)

What did Perry Ellis ever do to anybody?


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

E.C. Matthews returning to Rhode Island for his Junior year. Jakob Poeltl returning to Utah for his Sophomore year.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/590956357207121920


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/590961740965220352


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Wood should--in a perfect world--help his stock nicely for next year.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/591002877197418496


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Could have sworn he declared weeks ago.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

UD40 said:


> Could have sworn he declared weeks ago.


It came out but he denied it.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

He was undecided until a couple of days ago. On another board where I post we have a friend of Kris Dunn's father that posts, and Russell had been looking into insurance against injury so that he could play another year at OSU.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/591333503796580354


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/591356643146858496


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Latest names:

-Charles Jackson
-Guillermo Hernangomez
-Moussa Diagne

The last two guys play in the Spanish ACB league.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Christian Wood declared


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

UD40 said:


> Latest names:
> 
> -Charles Jackson
> -Guillermo Hernangomez
> -Moussa Diagne


Isn't Moussa Diagne a Maltese dessert?


----------

